# Using warehouse shelving as tank stand:



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been reading around and have seen that some people have in fact used warehouse/workshop shelving as tank stands, but many just leave it as that.. shelving.

My idea is to take the shelving and add hinges and doors to the fronts and walls to the sides to make it a bit easier on the eyes. Has anyone done anything before like this and did you like how it turned out? Does anyone have any idea what I am talking about?

Also, if you use this type of shelving as a stand, what type have you used? The set I am looking at currently is the Workforce brand and it states the entire shelving system is able to hold 4000lbs. Does this apply the same if I were to only use 2 shelves for a bottom(storage) and top(tank)?

Thanks as always.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I think most leave it bare because in a fishroom, people dont usually care about how it looks as long as it gets the job done. But I get what you're saying(I think), you want to put a shell on the frame that would be made up of the warehouse shelving, right?

I'm not much of a DIYer, except for moding filters, so I really cant help much else. I usally just watch this forum for neat ideas, father son projects mainly.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> But I get what you're saying(I think), you want to put a shell on the frame that would be made up of the warehouse shelving, right?


Exactly what I'm sayign!  I'd leave it as shelving also, but it's going in our bedroom and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. I could always have the wife get some heavy cloth from the fabric store and throw it over the shelving, but I'd like it to be a bit more functional if it can be managed. I simply do not have the time to build a custom stand, else I'd certainly go that route.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure it can be done. Are you looking to hide all the metal components of the shelving? If that's the case, you could build some wood "L"'s to clad the vertical supports. Then you could run horizontal rails at the shelving locations, and lastly some plywood of your choosing to cover the shelves themselves. The thing is, I'm not sure how much time you would save versus doing a DIY stand. You are basically just replacing the interior 2 x 4 framing with the metal stand, and you could crank one of those out in about 2 hours.

Where in the Panhandle are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm from Pace myself, about 10 miles from Pensacola. If you are close enough, I'd be more than happy to give you a hand building something.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Morpheus said:


> Sure it can be done. Are you looking to hide all the metal components of the shelving? If that's the case, you could build some wood "L"'s to clad the vertical supports. Then you could run horizontal rails at the shelving locations, and lastly some plywood of your choosing to cover the shelves themselves. The thing is, I'm not sure how much time you would save versus doing a DIY stand. You are basically just replacing the interior 2 x 4 framing with the metal stand, and you could crank one of those out in about 2 hours.
> 
> Where in the Panhandle are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm from Pace myself, about 10 miles from Pensacola. If you are close enough, I'd be more than happy to give you a hand building something.


Too funny. I'm about a stones throw from the Pace bridge, in Pensacola. :thumb:

The thing with the DIY stand is I'd have to have (a) time for it (b) place to do it (c) tools for it.

if you're suggesting banging out the skeleton to the DIY stand in 2 hours, then that's certainly a possibility, but with my lack of experience in proper woodworking and again the lack of tools, I'd be s.o.l. Not to mention the cost. How much would you gifure the skeleton itslef to run, prior to adding any siding/doors/finishing/etc. The warehouse shelving is about 80$ give or take, and is easy for 1 man to disassemble when we move in 3-4 years. Is it possible to do a DIY stand for a 75gallon for 1man to handle on his own?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

The skeleton is the cheap part. I just finished my stand for a 75 gallon awhile ago. All told, for the skeleton, I spent maybe $30. Some 2 x 4's, screws and glue. As for disassembly, this thing would easily fit in the back of a pick-up. No dis-assembly necessary. Let me round up the pics of my build, and I will post them. Total cost for my stand was $100.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, here is the skeleton. Basically, this is what supports the weight of the tank:










Then, I simply clad it in 1 x 4 pine. I chose pine because #1 it's cheap, and #2 it pretty much stains any color you want:










Then I stained it:










Then I finally added doors:


















As for having the tools and a place to build it, I could totally help you out in that regard. I've received such helpful advice from this board in areas where I really needed it. It would be nice to give something back.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

That doesn't look bad! and sure looks much sturdier than those retail stands. I'm gonna talk it over with the wife and see which way she goes with it. Thanks for the idea and off of help. I'll PM you down the road here when she figures out what she wants me to spend/let me do, lol.

Thanks again. Big help.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you seen this?? Easy. And not bad to look at. I would think you could liquid nail some plywood, or beadboard to the cement blocks pretty easily, if you wated to cover things up.
http://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I had  Wife can't and won't be convinced in it's sturdiness so I threw that option out a long time ago  I had planned to do cinder blocks in a blood red gloss. That's not happening though


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

The Home Depots where I live carry what are called z-beam racks. I can't recall exactly the weight they can hold per rack, but it's a lot. Here is what mine look like. They are holding a standard 125 on the bottom and on the top shelf. The picture shows 2 racks next to each other. Convieniently, the Home Depot racks are 18" deep and a little over 6 feet long between posts so the standard 125 fits perfectly. I'm sure if I never had my drain lins attached to the front I could attach some sort of boards to the front to pretty it up a little. Of course, you better have strong and supported floors before trying this on a wood floor!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Qaddiction said:


> The Home Depots where I live carry what are called z-beam racks. I can't recall exactly the weight they can hold per rack, but it's a lot. Here is what mine look like. They are holding a standard 125 on the bottom and on the top shelf. The picture shows 2 racks next to each other. Convieniently, the Home Depot racks are 18" deep and a little over 6 feet long between posts so the standard 125 fits perfectly. I'm sure if I never had my drain lins attached to the front I could attach some sort of boards to the front to pretty it up a little. Of course, you better have strong and supported floors before trying this on a wood floor!


how much it cost per rack? Installation on it seems real easy...snap on screws?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't remember exactly, but I was thinking around $150 each.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

teqvet said:


> I had  Wife can't and won't be convinced in it's sturdiness so I threw that option out a long time ago  I had planned to do cinder blocks in a blood red gloss. That's not happening though


I know this is an old post and all, and you've probably already (hopefully!) got your racks done...but are you really telling me your wife can't be convinced that cinder blocks...the things that entire BUILDINGS are made of, won't support the weight? I mean if they can be used to hold tens of thousands of TONS of weight for basically....ever, that they won't a few hundred pounds of water?


----------



## Joephish (Oct 28, 2005)

She may have said sturdiness, but what she really meant was purdiness.  
I saw that the planned location is the bedroom.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You noticed that I am a woman also...and mentioned covering it up with beadboard plywood, etc. Here is my pretty stand..plywood. No cinderblock underneath, though.


----------



## Joephish (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Floridagirl, that's a sweet set up. I like the depth progression from top to bottom. How is the filtration set up on that tower? Could you post some pics of the guts?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a VERY cool stand! I like it


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Joe phish,

I actually have the tanks drilled but filled and siliconed the bulkheads. I went with Penguin Biowheel filters. (just hung on the back) It was a hard decision, as my original plan was to have a common sump. But, I would have lost space and only been able to do a 55 gallon on the bottom, instead of the 75..And I wanted the 75 for my Borleyi,Yellow Labs, and Giant Demasoni. Middle has Similis. Top has Golden Wonder Killies.. I'll be posting more pics soon.

Teqvet....Did you ever get your stand done?


----------

